# jigging for blackfin



## tons of snapper (Jun 22, 2009)

what size and color speed jig for blackfin tuna and what time of day do i fish for them


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Bombtosser caught one today on a jig. I believe it was a 160 gr blue back Shimano look alike. He will give a report in a little while and Kobia will probably give the report and pictures as well.


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

The only jigging for tuna that I have done is around the offshore floating rigs at night. Not sure f open water daytime jigging would be effective. At night around the rigs like Petronius or Ram Powell, if the tuna or there you can see them suspended on your bottom machine between 50 and 250 feet near the rig. You can then catch them with any color or size jig as long as it is heavy enough to get down thru the prevaling current at the time. We usally use Diamond Jigs between 6 and 12 oz. We drop them as fast as we can and wind up as fast as we can, we usually get hit on the fall, the line just quits falling which means fish on. ONce you get a feel for their depth and time to drop it becomes automatic.

Hope this helps

MScontendr


----------



## DoubleD (Oct 2, 2007)

That is the same way that we have caught them.


----------



## REEL STAMAS (Jan 27, 2008)

A couple of years ago we caught Blackfins around the Petronius all night- on any jig we dropped, until we gottired of catching them... Interestingly Sharks (or maybe Cudas?) would cut the tails off almost everyone of them, making the fight quite brief... I think I hooked 1 YFT that night that I couldn't stop...


----------

